# My little black and tan is now a tri



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Lacey's coat is really coming in. When we got her...her coat was very thin and she was bald in many spots. Her chest was just skin...no fur at all. Well now that her coat is coming in more....we have noticed her chest is white. She also has white footsies


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is so dainty and just precious!! Look at that white! Seriously, she just keeps getting prettier!
The little tongue is just too much!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww she's so pretty Kristy! Too neat how she's gotten some white. Her coat looks a thousand times better than it did when she came to you. **YAY**


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Love love love her,nice to see her legs are taller just like Dottie's thought they weren't going to stop,also noticed a colour change in her as well.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Ooops...I noticed my last image wasnt showing up




jesuschick said:


> She is so dainty and just precious!! Look at that white! Seriously, she just keeps getting prettier!
> The little tongue is just too much!!


Thank you  Her tongue goes non stop just like the rest of her. Its so hard to photograph her. I need a fast camera speed 



MChis said:


> Aww she's so pretty Kristy! Too neat how she's gotten some white. Her coat looks a thousand times better than it did when she came to you. **YAY**


Thanks Heather!! Im so happy with her progress since bringing her home. My sister keeps saying how lucky Lacey is she came home to us. Someone else may not have done what we have done to get her to where she is today But I feel like the lucky one!!




michele said:


> Love love love her,nice to see her legs are taller just like Dottie's thought they weren't going to stop,also noticed a colour change in her as well.


Thank you!!! Isnt it funny how they change colors?


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

omg! she is so cute! im going to kidnap her!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

He He you never know what you're getting !


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She's so cute! She looks great! Congrats on the progress! She looks like she's growing too. What does she weigh now, about 2 1/2 lbs.? Her body build is like Jade's. Very narrow! It's like their legs start right under their chin. :lol: No chest at all. She's adorable!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

She is soooooooo sooooooooo adorable!!!!! Love her little head and face. And what great ears!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Kristy, her coat looks amazing now! What a difference! And she is just the cutest little dot ever! Love her!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi kristy shes growing into such a beautiful chih your doing a great job raiseing her gosh whats it like haveing 4 chihs do you recomend it


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She is just beautiful.. I love her colors....:angel7:


----------



## mymicody (Apr 6, 2011)

awwwww... adorable!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

TLI said:


> She's so cute! She looks great! Congrats on the progress! She looks like she's growing too. What does she weigh now, about 2 1/2 lbs.? Her body build is like Jade's. Very narrow! It's like their legs start right under their chin. :lol: No chest at all. She's adorable!


Thanks!! I actually weighed her this morning and she was 1lb 15oz 



cherper said:


> She is soooooooo sooooooooo adorable!!!!! Love her little head and face. And what great ears!


Awww..thanks 



foggy said:


> Kristy, her coat looks amazing now! What a difference! And she is just the cutest little dot ever! Love her!


 Thanks!! I just love how shiney she is now!! The difference really is amazing.



sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi kristy shes growing into such a beautiful chih your doing a great job raiseing her gosh whats it like haveing 4 chihs do you recomend it


Thanks!! 4 isnt that hard.....I think its because they are small dogs  If you have the time are resources...I say go for it


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I am so jealous of her "adorable" Kristy! I know it was rough at first but I promised she'd be worth it and it looks like she so is. I wish I had snapped her little SOW sister up, they are just darling. Is she still all sassy like she was?


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

O


flippedstars said:


> I am so jealous of her "adorable" Kristy! I know it was rough at first but I promised she'd be worth it and it looks like she so is. I wish I had snapped her little SOW sister up, they are just darling. Is she still all sassy like she was?


I was just telling my sister the other day that I wished she had gotten her sister. She was adorable. I kinda wish I had gotten her too. She is still sassy at times but So much better than she was. She still has a great personality and makes friends ....human and dogs...everywhere we go.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

She is simply beautiful. Sweet little girl.


----------



## Dixie Belle (Apr 9, 2011)

Got alot of Dixie lookalikes in here. Very cute.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Love the TRi on her--she wears it well !!


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

omg, she is so cute! The last pic is my absolute fave.


----------

